# Kettenöl aus Jeans waschen



## Morgenmuffel123 (3. November 2006)

Hi

Hab beim tragen meines Rades mir etwas Kettenöl an die Jeans geschmiert.
Nen tip wie ich das rausbekomme, oder bleibt mir nur noch die Reinigung ?


----------



## karmakiller (4. November 2006)

probiers mal mit Gallseife, damit bekommt man fast alles raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

oder aber mit spüli, das besitzt ne sehr hohe fettlösekraft.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. November 2006)

Problem ist, daß man es schon rauskriegt aber die Hose an der Stelle dann etwas ausgeblichen ist. Spüli rauf, einwirken lassen und mit Schrubbelbürste und heissem Wasser...das klappt ganz gut. Fettlösende Industriereiniger sind noch besser..einfach mal in einer Bäckerei nachfragen.


----------



## Neokeek (4. November 2006)

Oder Haarshampoo, klingt komisch funktioniert aber besser als alles was ich sonst probiert habe


----------



## Journeyman (4. November 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:


> probiers mal mit Gallseife, damit bekommt man fast alles raus



Kann ich bestätigen.
Meine Jeans war am unteren Hosenbein voll mit Kettenfett, weil es immer bischen am Kranz schleift. Den 10cm großen Fleck mit Dr. Beckmann Gallseife eingerieben, 15- 20 min. einwirken lassen, dann waschen und es war alles raus.


----------



## Kettenschoner (4. November 2006)

Ich kann den Fettlöser von "Bref" empfehlen, den gibt's in jedem Supermarkt und das Zeug ist richtig gut. Außerdem gibt es sogenannte Vorwaschsprays "Oxi-Action" oder so ähnlich, welche man unmittelbar vor dem Waschen auf den Fleck sprüht. Auch das funktioniert recht gut. Die schlechtestmögliche Variante ist, mit irgendetwas an der Hose zu scheuern oder reiben - da sind häßliche helle Stellen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## foenfrisur (4. November 2006)

Dr. Beckmann´s Fleckenteufel...
gibt´s gegen alle arten von verschmutzungen.

funzt 100%

ich hab kinder, daher weiß ich das


----------

